# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  θελω να αυτοκτονησω

## klants

πιθανοτατα ειμαι σε λαθος thread,συγγνωμη ψυχαναγκαστικοι συντροφοι αλλα δεν ειδα υποκατηγορια αυτοκτονιας και ειπα να ποσταρω εδω, γιατι ο ψυχοθεραπευτης λεει πως ειμαι φοβικος με τη ζωη-ιδψ ...Απλη η περιπτωση μου, δεν εχω λογο να ζω.Δεν υπαρχει λογος για προσπαθεια δεν υπαρχει καμια ηλιαχτιδα φωτος ,δεν ειμαι αυτος που θα ηθελα να ειμαι...βασικα κοιταζω πισω μου και βλεπω οτι οριζω την εννοια της καταντιας, σε ολα τα επιπεδα...εχω αποτυχει στα παντα-> σιχαινομαι τον εαυτο μου, ψαχνω απεγνωσμενα να βρω κατι να με κρατησει στη ζωη αλλα ματαια,ολα ματαια....δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος...Αρνουμαι τα παντα, τιποτα δεν με ικανοποιει...Για να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος, σταδιακα η ζωη εφυγε μεσα απο τα χερια μου,με αποτελεσμα να κοιταζω πισω και να θεωρω αδιανοητο οτι εχει συμβει, μοιαζει σαν 1 κακο ονειρο αλλα καθε μερα ξυπναω και δυστυχως βλεπω οτι οντως ειναι αυτη η ζωη μου..εχουμε και λεμε¨
ΙΔΨ Διαταραχη με τασεις προτυπα τελειομανιας
Καταθλιψη
Διαταραχη της εξωτερικης εμφανισης, ετσι λεει ο ψυχολογος εγω προσωπικα θεωρω πως εχει αλλοιωθει το προσωπο μου
Αρνηση προς το οτιδηποτε,καμια δυνατοτητα να πεισθω στις προτεινομενες λυσεις του θεραπευτη,δεν αποδεχεται τη θεωρια μου πως θελω να αυτοκτονησω ως αποροια κινητρων-αλλα στηριζει την κατασταση μου στην εννοια της φοβιας για ζωη
Υπογαμασφαιριναιμια....σοβα ρη ασθενεια στο αιμα,το ανοσοποιητικο δεν παραγει καποιες απαραιτητες ουσιες-σφαιρινες-επιρρεπης σε λοιμωξεις και σε καρκινο μελλοντικα
Μαζοχιστικες τασεις
Αγχωδεις διαταραχες
TINITUS
Σωματικα προβληματα αρθωσεων αναπτυξιακα και ατυχημα με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να αθληθω στο "αντικειμενο" που αγαπω
Εθισμος στο τσιγαρο , στον υπολογιστη
Κοινωνικη Απομονωση 
Οικογενειακα προβληματα
Αισθημα καθημερινου βασανου ανευ προοπτικης βελτιωσης της καταστασης

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΩ? ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΧΑΘΗΚΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΟΗΜΑ? ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΟΤΙΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΗ ΖΩΗ ΧΑΡΟΠΑΛΕΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟΣ? ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΧΑΡΕΣ-ΗΔΟΝΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΞΑΝΑΒΡΩ? ΤΕΛΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ,ΝΟΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΚΟΥΦΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΣ "ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ, ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ!!"

ΑΝΑΖΗΤΩ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ.....Θεωρω την αποφαση μου να αυτοκτονησω ως λογικη αρνηση σε 1 ματαιη ζωη κατωτερου επιπεδου απο την προγραμματισμενη....ΤΙ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΥΣΟΥΡΙΑ? ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟΣ....ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟΣ? ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ Κ#@ΛΟΖΩΗ, ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΝΕ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑΣ? ΝΑΙ, ημουν ευφυης,ΝΑΙ ,ειχα φυσιολογικες σχεσεις με το ετερο φυλλο,ΝΑΙ ειχα κοινωνικη ζωη,ΝΑΙ υπηρχαν ατομα που με θαυμαζαν,ΝΑΙ βρισκομουν σε 1 υψηλο επιππεδο φυσικης καταστασης
ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ? ΟΤΑΝ ΝΟΜΟΣΧΕΔΙΟ-ΠΟΥ ΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ- ΣΕ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 70% ΑΝΑΠΗΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ! ΔΕΝ! ΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΣΕ ΤΙ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΔΟΚΑΣ?
ΤΕΛΟΣ, ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ! ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΣ ΑΥΤΟΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗΣ
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩ?

----------


## klants

ξεχασα να αναφερω κατι βασικο που ειδα και σε 1 αλλο νημα...ζω καθαρα και μονο μεχρι στιγμης για να μην πληγωσω τη μητερα μου, αλλα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο που ωρες ωρες ξεσπαω και πανω της και σκεφτομαι πως απτο να τη σκοτωνω μερα με τη μερα,σκεφτομαι ποσο ασχημα νοιωθει βλεπωντας το γιο της να παραπεει ,ισως να ηταν καλυτερα να την απαλλαξω απο αυτο το αργο βασανιστικο μαρτυριο που ΔΕΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ, ισως να ειναι καλυτερα να τελειωσει καποια στιγμη, δεν υπαρχει λογος να την παιδευω στο καθε μερα, αν ηξερα οτι η υπαρχουσα κατασταση ειναι πιο επωδυνη γι αυτην-απο την ενδεχομενη απωλεια της αυτοκτονιας- θα το ειχα ηδη κανει

----------


## frozen

Tρελός δεν είσαι, είναι απολύτως κατανοητά όλα αυτά που γράφεις. Τι γίνεται όμως αν στην επόμενη πίστα (εννοώ μετά απο αυτό που έχεις στο μυαλό σου να κάνεις)
συναντήσεις κάτι χειρότερο απο αυτό που ζεις τώρα; Γιατί να πας εκεί μια ώρα αρχύτερα; Σκέψου το.

----------


## frozen

Όσο για το ερώτημα σχετικά με την μητέρα σου, ένα είναι σίγουρο. Δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη απώλεια απο το χάνει μια μητέρα το παιδί της. Άρχισε να αντιμετωπίζεις ένα ένα τα προβλήματά σου αρχίζοντας απο αυτό που έχει τον μικρότερο βαθμό δυσκολίας για σένα έτσι ώστε κάτι να καταφέρεις και σιγά σιγά θα παίρνεις θάρρος και θα τα αντιμετωπίσεις όλα.

----------


## betelgeuse

Ποσα χρονια εισαι σε αυτη την κατασταση και πως ξεκινησε?
Δουλευεις?

----------


## μανώλης

Προσπάθησε να είσαι κοντά σε ανθρώπους που σε αγαπούν και τους αγαπάς και να το ρίξεις στο χιούμορ.Θα ήταν καλό να βρεις ένα ψυχολόγο σε δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό φορέα και να ξεκινήσεις κάποιες συνεδρίες να ανεβεί το ηθικό σου για να μπορέσεις να αντιμετωπίσεις και τα υπόλοιπα. Κουράγιο, σε καταλαβαίνουμε, ό, τι θες γράψε μας.

----------


## ioannis2

Φίλε, αν καταλαβα καλα όλα ξεκινησαν απο καποιο ατυχημα? που σου προκαλεσε καποια αναπηρια? θα θελες να γινεις πιο σαφης σ αυτο? 
Να μου επιτρεψεις να τις επαναλαβω αυτα τα ωραια που λες για σενα, όπως τις παραθετεις, ευφυης, φυσιολογικες σχεσεις με το ετερο φυλλο, κοινωνικη ζωη, ατομα σε θαυμαζαν, βρισκοσουν σε 1 υψηλο επιππεδο φυσικης καταστασης? γιατι να χαθουν πλήρως? παρα το προβλημα δεν μπορεις να βρεις μεσα σου τις ψυχικες δυναμεις μακρια απ την απογοητευση που νιωθεις ωστε αυτα τα ωραια να συνεχισουν να υπαρχουν σ ενα καλο βαθμο?

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Έχεις στολίσει τον προηγούμενο εαυτό σου με τα προικιά της βενετιάς και τον σημερινό με τα ξόμπλια του νεόπτωχου, λολ
Τι σημαίνει δηλαδή είχα προοπτικές επιτυχίας? Επιτυχία πάλι τι σημαίνει? Η ευφυία? Ακόμη κι αυτή, αλλάζει όταν τη δεις από αλλού.
Οι "φυσιολογικές" σχέσεις? Δεν υπάρχουν, είναι κοινωνικές νόρμες. Κουσούρια? Άπειρα, γιατί ο καθένας είναι διαφορετικός και όχι τέλειος ώστε να ξαπλώνει στον Προκρούστη.
Κοινωνική ζωή? Πάμπολλες φορές βασισμένη σε συμβιβασμούς και ψεύτικες συμπεριφορές. Σοβαρή ασθένεια? Υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι που ζουν με αυτή και δίχως να νιώθουν την τάση αυτοκτονίας. Υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που με θαύμαζαν. Κακώς, γιατί δεν ήσουν ήρωας και ήρωες δεν υπάρχουν. Γι αυτό σκότωσε τον ήρωα που είχες ντυθεί παλιά
και ξεκίνα να είσαι ένας νέος εαυτός, που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει αυτά που έχει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο, αλλά όχι καταναγκαστικά και με τελειοθηρία, γιατί εκεί γίνεσαι του εαυτού σου ο μπάτσος. Και μπάτσους θέλουμε? Απάντησέ το εσύ.
Και κάτι άλλο. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει αν κάποιος θέλει να αυτοκτονήσει, κάποιος άλλος να θέλει να τον "σώσει". Αυτό δεν υπάρχει δλδ, νομίζω πως αν ένας άνθρωπος έχει περισσότερους λόγους να το κάνει, θα το κάνει έτσι κι αλλιώς. Αλλά να σώσω κανέναν δε θέλω, και δε νομίζω πως μπορώ να το κάνω, πόσο μάλλον σ'ένα φόρουμ, οπότε η βοήθεια που ζητάς δεν έχει να κάνει με το να σε γλιτώσει κάποιος από δική σου απόφαση, κι ελπίζω να μην το βλέπεις έτσι.

----------


## justme

Τρελός δεν είσαι. 
Απελπισμένος είσαι.
Και η απελπισία δεν είναι ο καλύτερος οδηγός όταν αντιμετωπίζεις δύσκολες καταστάσεις.
Να ψάξεις να βρείς άλλον οδηγό.

Και να σου πώ κάτι.
Το τι θα ξημερώσει στη ζωή σου ΔΕΝ το ξέρεις.
Το να προεξοφλείς ότι μόνο αρνητικά θα έχει είναι παιχνίδι του μυαλού σου. Και μάλιστα άσχημο παιχνίδι. Γιατί το μυαλό σου (και όχι η όντως σκληρή πραγματικότητα που ζείς) δε σου αφήνει να χαρείς τα χίλια πράγματα που μπορείς να χαρείς.

----------


## klants

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας, ειλικρινα not even in my wildest expectations τοσες απαντησεις....Θα αρχισω παρατηρωντας πως καποιοι ειστε "ψημμενοι" απο ψυχολογο βλεπω στην απαντηση σας τα εγομενα του δικου μου...
@φροζεν ...Φιλε μου αμφιβαλλω αν μπορουν τα πραγματα μπορουν να υπαρξουν χειροτερες συνθηκες απτις υπαρχοντες,επισης η απωλεια ειναι προβλημα, η καθημερινη ματαιωση που βιωνει βλεποντας με απεγνωσμενο,κατατονικο,να καθομαι ολη μερα σε 1 pc διχως καμια ορεξη για ζωη δεν ειναι εξισου επιπονο?δεν περναει μερα που να μην σκεφτω οτι θα βγαλει καρκινο που εχει τετοιο γιο..
@belteguese Δυστυχως απο παιδακι ημουν σε περιεργη φαση γιατι ανεκαθεν υπηρχαν εντονα ενδο-οικογενειακα προβληματα(πατερας τοξικομανης ,ο οποιος με εβλεπε ανταγωνιστικα με ζηλια,ισως γιατι ειχε κι αυτος τεραστια θεματα οικογενειακα)..Παρολαυτα μεχρι την εφηβια αντεχα δεδομενου πως ενοιωθα 1 χαρα με τον εαυτο μου,παρολο που ειχα ηδη αρχισει να στερουμαι τον αθλητισμο λογω προβληματων στα γονατα.Σαν μαθητης δεν υπηρξα κατι εξαιρετικο ,αλλα ανεκαθεν στην ανω μεσαια ανω ταξη (αν μπορουμε να δωσουμε 1 κλιμακα)
..ισως το ατυχημα μου να ηταν η αρχη 1 σταδιακης διαλυσης, οπως το αντιλαμβανομαι προσωπικα.Οκ μεχρι τοτε υπηρχαν θεματα ,πολλα, αλλα ενοιωθα ακομα οτι μπρουσα να ανταπεξελθω, ικανος γεματος ονειρα,ισως και over-confident.Επειδη αυτο συνεπεσε με την αρχη της ενηλικης ζωης,αναγνωριζω πως σταδιακα παραιτηθηκα,αρχισα να ακολουθω τη ζωη χωρις πρωτοβουλιες βλεψεις και παθος ,αναζητωντας εφημερες απολαυσεις,απκτωντας κακες συνηθειες καπνισμα αλκοολ χαρτοπαιξιες,αρχισα να βαζω κιλα, μεχρις οτου που φτανουμε στο σημερα που δεν αναγνωριζω ποιος ειμαι..Δουλεψα παραλληλα ,τελειωσα και 1 σχολη ,και φτανουμε στο σημερα που συν τοις αλλοις ειμαι και ανεργος,αλλα δεν το φερω βαρεως γιατι λογω συναισθηματικης φορτισης δεν μπορω να εργαστω
Μεσα σε αυτο το διαστημα οπως ανεφερα στην προηγουμενη αναρτηση, συνεβησαν διαφορα περιεργα,βγηκαν στην επιφανεια πολλα χουγια που δεν ηθελα ,και γιγαντωνονται μερα με τη μερα.
@μανωλης...Φιλε μου το χιουμορ δεν μπορει να με κανει distract απαυτη τη φαση στην οποια ειμαι,ουτε μπορω να ειμαι κοντα σε ατομα που αγαπω γιατι τους μαυριζω, δεν θελω να χω καν επαφες με τη μητερα μου για να μην τη ταλαιπωρω περαιτερω, ηδη το φερω ενοχικα που εξελιχθηκα σε τετοιο φυντανι..ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ...ΣΙΧΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΚΑΤΑ -> meaning εγω θα κατσω με τους δαιμονες, θα πρεπει να δαπανησω χρονο κατα τον οποιο αναγκαζομαι να μετριασω τα θελω που ειχα καποτε ,γεγονος που δεν με βοηθα να επιλεξω τη ζωη ( δεν εχω κινητρο να συμβιβαστω σε lower standards of living) αλλα μαλλον την ευκολη λυση της αυτοκτονιας καθως ειναι τοσο πολλα αυτα που εχω χασει και διχως αυτα δεν βλεπω λογο να ζω (εχουμε δαπανησει ωρες ατελειωτες να προσπαθω να εξηγησω πως ως ηδονιστης δεν εχουν μεινει πολλες επιλογες για χαρα, αλλα μπροστα μου βρισκω αδιεξοδα που μονο παταιωση κρυβουν)
@ιοαννης...Συνονοματε ευλογη η αποροια η αποροια σου...Λογω ατυχηματος στερηθηκα τον αθλητισμο ολοκληρωτικα , και τη θεση του πηραν το τσιγαρο τα meaningless ξενυχτια η χαρτοπαιξια και οι καφεδες με εταιρους αργοσχολους φοιτητες. Εκτεθηκα σε κορτιζονη λογω ατυχηματος και ως μεσω αντιμετωπισης αλλων ιογενων παραγοντων (που κατ'εμε μαλλον εξηγει και την αλλοιωση στα χαρακτηριστικα του προσωπου μου), εβαλα κιλα λογω κακης διατροφης,αποχαυνωθηκα λογω ψυχοσυνθεσης και ελλειψης σεροτονινης απο αθλητισμο , η σχολη μου ως αδιαφορη δεν μου εδωσε κινητρο να ασχοληθω σοβαρα με αποτελεσμα να χασω και κομματι της ευφυιας μου, σεξουαλικα αρχισαν να ξυπνανε διαφορα ενστικτα. και μαλλον αρχισα να δυσανασχετω εντονα με τη ζωη μου οταν εχασα 1 πολυετη σχεση οταν τις εξομολογηθηκα τις σκεψεις που ειχαν αρχισει να γινονται εμμονες..Υποθετω πως οταν χωρισαμε τοτε ειδα πραγματικα ποσο πισω εμεινα και ποσο πολυ ειχα αλλαξει, λογω σχεσης ξεχνιομουν ,απλα εν τελει ,τωρα ,κοιταζω πισω και βλεπω το χαος και τη καταντια...Α και το κερασακι φετος εβγαλα και προβλημα υγειας στο ανοσοποιητικο, ετσι γιατι δεν ειχα αρκετα φαινεται...
Confide, νομιζω πως η "επιτυχια" ειναι υποκειμενικη ,αν και τοτε ενοιωθα κοντα στους στοχους μου, τους εβλεπα εφικτους, πλεον δεδομενου οτι ειναι ανεφικτοι ,δεν υπαρχουν καν νεοι..
Φυσιολογικες σχεσεις υπο την εννοια της στατιστικης και οχι του Στατιστικου λαθους που απεγινα σε πολλους τομεις της ζωης μου, βλεπε σεξουαλικο και διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας (εχω και στοιχεια οριακου ατομου) ...Κοινωνικη ζωη και ψεμμα? Ναι οκ ,αλλα καλυτερα να μπορεις να ελισεσαι στο ψεμμα παρα στην απομονωση ως κοινωνικο αποβλητο, υπαρχει μεταβολη και αποκει που βιωνα το θαυμασμο πλεον βιωνω την απορριψη, ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ...ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΗΡΩΑ? ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΗΡΩΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ? ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ 1 ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ...οσο γα την ερωτηση σωσιματος, δεν εχεις αδικο, απλα, εθεσα 1 ερωτημα...ΠΟΣΟ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ που νοιωθω οτι η μονη λογικη λυση ειναι η αυτοκτονια? αποψεις ζηταω, οχι γιατρεια....
justine δυστυχως θεωρω πως η προεξοφληση του μελλοντος ειναι αποτελεσμα ερευνας και συνειδησης πως πλεον ειμαι κομματι μειονοτητων και περιθωριακος βασει taboo της κοινωνιας. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΜΥΑΛΟΥ, ΑΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΡΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ FEEDBACK πΟΥ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ
και επειδη ειμαι ρηχος και επιφανειακος στο επακρο, και δεν θελω να αλλαξω, αλλα να ικανοποιησω τις ματαιοδοξιες μου, μαλλον βλεπω πως δεν υπαρχει λυση γιατι δεν νοιωθω ικανος να αποδεκτω τη κατασταση στην οποια βρισκομαι (την γνωριζω αλλα δεν μπορω να πορευτω με αυτη - και η μεχρι τωρα πορεια με το ψυχολογο δεν με εχει ωφελησει)

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

εχω μερικές απορίες........θες να σου πούμε λόγους για να μην αυτοκτονήσεις που εσύ θα δεχθείς σαν καλούς λόγους? θες να σου πούμε πως εχεις δίκιο που θες να αυτοκτονήσεις? θες απλά να εκφράσεις τις σκέψεις σου? με λίγα λόγια ... χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια κ υποστήριξη ή απλά μοιράζεσαι τις σκέψεις κ συζητάς ?

----------


## klants

@κλειδι σκεψης ...οτι θες -θεωρεις συμβουλευεις-επεξηγεις, δεν θετω κατι σαφες, αν θα επρεπε να δωσω πιο συγκεκριμενη κατευθυνση, διερωτουμαι : ειναι παρανοια να θελω να αυτοκτονησω λογω των παραπανω? εχετε βρεθει σε φαση απολυτης ματαιωσης? 
προσωπικα ψαχνω να βρω 1 νοημα να συνεχισω και δεν το πετυχαινω...αν θελετε να εξηγεισετε τους λογους που κρατουν εσας στη ζωη επισης μετα χαρας να τους ακουσω..
τα γραπτα μου ειναι τελειως αδομητα ,δεν εχουν συνοχη απλες σκεψεις αποτυπωμενες αναρχα, εν τελει μονο και που τα γραφω καλο μου κανει,ξαναλεω οτι θες μοιρασου, δεν ανοιξα νημα με στοχο να πετυχω την εξιλεωση μου απο τη ζωη

----------


## mpliki

καλησπερα,δε θα στο παιξω γαματη επειδη κατα καποιο τροπο μιλαω εκ του ασφαλους. Καταρχην οι λογοι που παραθετεις για να αυτοκτονησεις δεν ειναι ανεξαρτητοι ο ενας απ'τον αλλο, δεν ειναι αυτονομοι,δηλαδη τα 2/3 απ'αυτα να δουλευες και να τα διορθωνες (γιατι τα μισα τουλαχιστον διορθωνται) μπαμ μπαμ αδειαζει η λιστα..απο ενα σημειο και μετα αισθανομαι δηλαδη πως γουσταρεις να βλεπεις τη λιστα να φουσκωνει και να παιρνει αξια, γιατι "οσα περισσοτερα,τοσοι λιγοτεροι λογοι να προσπαθησω,ματαιος κοπος". Εννοειται δε θα σου πω εαν αυτα αρκουν για να τη κανεις γι'αλλα μερη,γιατι πολυ απλα η αποψη μου ειναι υποκειμενικη,κι ουτε γνωριζω πως θα αντιμετωπιζα τη ζωη μου βρισκομενη στη θεση σου, οποτε τσαμπα μαλακιες θα ελεγα! Εσυ γουσταρεις να προσπαθησεις; καλα κοιτα για να μπαινεις εδω νιωθωντας την αναγκη να μοιραστεις τις σκεψεις σου και να ανοιχτει διαλογος σημαινει πως λογους ψαχνεις για να μεινεις εδω. Σε καλο δρομο εισαι. Οταν λες καταθλιψη,εθισμος στο τσιγαρο και πισι,κοινωνικη απομονωση κι αλλα τοσα φανταζομαι αντιλαμβανεσαι πως αυτα δεν ειναι "μονιμα" προβληματα κι αμα γουσταρεις τα ξεφορτωνεσαι! βεβαια δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις ρηχος και μαζοχιστης..ενιγουει ομως..

----------


## betelgeuse

> καλησπερα,δε θα στο παιξω γαματη επειδη κατα καποιο τροπο μιλαω εκ του ασφαλους. Καταρχην οι λογοι που παραθετεις για να αυτοκτονησεις δεν ειναι ανεξαρτητοι ο ενας απ'τον αλλο, δεν ειναι αυτονομοι,δηλαδη τα 2/3 απ'αυτα να δουλευες και να τα διορθωνες (γιατι τα μισα τουλαχιστον διορθωνται) μπαμ μπαμ αδειαζει η λιστα..απο ενα σημειο και μετα αισθανομαι δηλαδη πως γουσταρεις να βλεπεις τη λιστα να φουσκωνει και να παιρνει αξια, γιατι "οσα περισσοτερα,τοσοι λιγοτεροι λογοι να προσπαθησω,ματαιος κοπος". Εννοειται δε θα σου πω εαν αυτα αρκουν για να τη κανεις γι'αλλα μερη,γιατι πολυ απλα η αποψη μου ειναι υποκειμενικη,κι ουτε γνωριζω πως θα αντιμετωπιζα τη ζωη μου βρισκομενη στη θεση σου, οποτε τσαμπα μαλακιες θα ελεγα! Εσυ γουσταρεις να προσπαθησεις; καλα κοιτα για να μπαινεις εδω νιωθωντας την αναγκη να μοιραστεις τις σκεψεις σου και να ανοιχτει διαλογος σημαινει πως λογους ψαχνεις για να μεινεις εδω. Σε καλο δρομο εισαι. Οταν λες καταθλιψη,εθισμος στο τσιγαρο και πισι,κοινωνικη απομονωση κι αλλα τοσα φανταζομαι αντιλαμβανεσαι πως αυτα δεν ειναι "μονιμα" προβληματα κι αμα γουσταρεις τα ξεφορτωνεσαι! βεβαια δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις ρηχος και μαζοχιστης..ενιγουει ομως..



Ακριβως αυτο .......

----------


## anonimos.

Καλησπερα,οντως εχεις πολλα προβληματα αλλα το να αυτοκτονησεις δεν ειναι λυση.Ο Θεος σου εδωσε τη ζωη και ο Θεος θα την παρει.Σκεφτηκες ποσο κλαμα και πονο θα προκαλεσεις στη μητερα σου?Δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο πραγμα απο το να χασει μια γυναικα το παιδι της,ποσο μαλλον να το χασει απο αυτοκτονια.Συγουρα θα νιωθει τυψεις πιστευοντας οτι κατι δεν εκανε σωστα ή οτι καπου φτεει και αυτη.Ο Χριστος ειπε «Μακάριοι εσείς που τώρα κλαίτε, γιατί θα γελάσετε».Πριν 2000 χρονια γεννηθηκε ο Χριστος ο γιος του Θεου και απο βασιλιας εγινε δουλος και μαστηγοθηκε και σταυροθηκε για να μας χαρισει την αιωνια ζωη και εσυ θα την απορρηψεις?...Λες οτι εχεις κοινωνικη απομονοση,γιατι δεν πηγαινεις σε καποιο μοναστηρι να μιλησεις με τους μοναχους και να σου δωσουν συμβουλες?Διαβαζε Αγια Γραφη και θα αλλαξει τελιος ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι..Θα εχεις λογο να ζεις για να φτασεις το φως.Η ψυχη σου ειναι το πολιτημοτερο πραγμα που εχεις...Μην την χασεις...

----------


## klants

@anonimos sorry κυριε δεν ειμαι θρησκος, αν παω σε μοναστηρι θα μου βγουν τα δαιμονια...Προσωπικα βλεπω τη θρησκεια σαν οπιο του λαου, για να εχει "ελπιδα"...ΔΕΝ μπορω να δω τη θρησκεια ως ελπιδα
@ μπλικι μαλλον εξω απο το χορο πολλα τραγουδια μπορουν να ειπωθουν..μαλλον δεν ειναι τοσο αυτονομα (κατ εμε αποροια ελλειψης κινητρου για ζωη), συσχετιζονται ναι, αλλα δεν διορθωνονται τοσο ευκολα...αν στερηθω τις αμυνες μου ,θα βιωσω περισσοτερη ματαιωση και στη φαση που ειμαι ,δεν ξερω αν μπορω να το υποστω, δεδομενου οτι νοιωθω εκπτωτος απο τα σαλονια στα αλωνια
ΕΝΝΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΘΩ
Ποια ειναι τα μισα που διορθωνονται????ΤΟ ΚΑΠΝΙΣΜΑ?ΝΑΙ ΟΚ...Ο ΕΘΙΣΜΟΣ ΣΤΟ PC EINAI H ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΩ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΑΣΤΟΡΦΗ ΜΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ (ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΗΝΤΗΣΑ ΕΤΣΙ, ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΑ, ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΕΜΜΕΣΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ)
ΤΕΛΟΣ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΥΒΑΛΩ FOR LIFE ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΖΟΜΑΙ (ΙΔΨ ,ΕΝΟΧΕΣ, ΑΓΧΩΔΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΕΣ, ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ,ΑΝΟΣΟΑΝΕΠΑΡΚΕΙΑ,ΣΕΞΟΥΑΛΙΚ Η ΠΑΡΑΦΥΣΗ-ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ)...ΔΕΝ ειναι και λιγα, ποσοστο θεραπειας σε καποια κατω απο 5% , στην ΙΔΨ σταδιακα κλιμακωνεται η -κουραση- και δυσλειτουργικοτητα- που προκαλει στο ατομο 
ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ 1 ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ-ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩ(ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΙ 1 ΖΩΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΠΑΤΑΛΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟΣ?)....ΖΩ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙ? ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ ΜΕ ΟΣΑ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΕΧΩ? ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΑΥΤΟΘΑΥΜΑΣΜΟ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ? ΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΩ ΑΠ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ? ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΥΧΑΙΝΟΥΝ ,ΝΑ ΕΞΕΛΙΣΟΝΤΑΙ ,ενω εγω ξερω πως ΠΛΕΟΝ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑΒΑΝΙ-ΣΤΟΧΟ (ΣΤΗ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ) 1 ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΖΩΗ?
Δεν γεννηθηκα προβληματικος, ΕΓΙΝΑ....και ποναει...ΠΟΛΥ....Βασικα ΕΚΕΙ εντοπιζω το προβλημα μου, δεν εχω ορεξη να προσπαθησω,βαρεθηκα ...ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΚΙΝΗΤΡΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΥΠΑΚΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ,καθως δεν υπαρχει κανενας στοχος να πετυχω....Η ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ, ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΤΩ ΑΝΑΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΓΗ,ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΣΩ ΣΤΟΧΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΕ-ΔΟ-ΜΕ-ΝΟ????
Λογους για να μεινω εδω....Χμμμμμμμ δεν μου δινει κανενας ομως τους δικους του λογους υπαρξης, η εστω πως τα βγαζει περα με τα δικα του ζορια...Μπηκα εδω μεσα γιατι υποθετω πως τα μελη εχουν φαει κι αυτοι πικρες , το μονο που εχω δει ως τωρα ειναι η προσεγγιση που προσπαθει να μου εμφυσησει και ο ψυχολογος....Α, και ξαναλεω ,ναι δεν εχω αυτοκτονησει για να μην πληγωσω τη μανα μου, ΠΟΣΟ θα με κραταει αυτο στην μιζερη ζωη μου....ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ! ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω προσωπικα αντιμετωπισα ψυχωση, ας πουμε οτι συνολικα μου εφαγε περιπου... χοντρικα 13 χρονια απο τη ζωη μου , χωρις να εκτιμησω το προδρομο της ασθενειας κλπ.

Τωρα ειμαι καλα και νομιζω εχω αποκομισει περισσοτερα με τον αγωνα μου αυτο απο οτι εχει αποκομισει ενας μεσος ανθρωπος... τουλαχιστον ετσι πιστευω.

Θα ελεγα οτι και πισω να γυριζα , δεν θα ηθελα να αλλαξω και πολυ αυτο που ειμαι τωρα , ναι εαν επαιρνα διαφορετικους δρομους ή αν δεν αρωσταινα δεν ξερω πως θα ημουν τωρα , αλλα ειμαι αυτος που ειμαι και μου αρεσω.

Φυσικα τα λουκια ουκ εστι τελος.... ανεργια , οικονομικη κριση , μοναξιες , αβεβαιοτητα για το μελλον και παει λεγοντας:)

Οσο μεγαλυτερος ο αγωνας , τοσες περισσοτερες οι απολαβες... αυτο θελω να πω και δεν εννοω να γινεις καποιος με πλουτη και παλατια.

----------


## keep_walking

Και επειδη μια εικονα οσο χιλιες λεξεις βρηκα μια φωτο που ταιριαζει με αυτο που συζηταμε:

http://s14.postimg.org/agyyn1hlt/success.jpg
windows 7 screen shot

----------


## Joann

klants, δεν έχω καταλάβει πόσο κινητικός είσαι.
0k, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τον αθλητισμό που έκανες πριν
λόγω προβλήματος στα γόνατα.
Δεν ξέρω την έκταση του προβλήματος,
αλλά επειδή κι εγώ πριν τρία χρόνια έκανα 40 χιλιόμετρα
με το ποδήλατο στον καύσωνα
- αν και είμαι 50 χρονών -
μετά από ρήξη μηνίσκου και χονδροπάθεια επιγονατίδας
είπα "αντίο" σε όλ' αυτά,
αλλά υπάρχει και η λύση του κολυμβητήριου.
Και μετά από δύο χρόνια 
μπορώ και κάνω και ποδήλατο, ποτέ πια βέβαια όπως πριν,
αλλά αν αγαπάς τον αθλητισμό για τη σερoτονίνη
και την απελευθέρωση των ενδορφινών
μπορείς να τα βρεις σε άλλη μορφή αθλητισμού.
Στις πισίνες θα δεις κολυμβητές με κομμένα χέρια να ...σκίζουν
ή ανθρώπους με ΣΚΠ να παλεύουν. 
Κυρίως τέτοιους ανθρώπους βλέπεις. Για ψάξ' το. 
Χρειάζεται υπομονή και επιμονή.
Όταν είσαι υπερκινητικός και ξαφνικά η κινητικότητά σου περιορίζεται, 
μοιραία το ρίχνεις στο internet,
το ξέρω κι από μένα και το 'χουν γράψει κι άλλα μέλη με ορθοπεδικά θέματα.
Το internet όμως μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις
και για να δουλέψεις ή και να κερδίσεις χρήματα
αρκεί να έχεις γνώσεις και να διαβάζεις 
και πιστεύω στο μέλλον θα συμβαίνει όλο και περισσότερο.
Και τέλος πάντων όλους τους εθισμούς τύπου internet, τσιγάρο, τζόγος
επιβάλλεται να βρεις τη δύναμη μέσα στον εαυτό σου και να τα κόψεις.

Ίσως το πρόβλημα του προσώπου να μην υπάρχει 
στην έκταση που το έχεις στο μυαλό σου
και δε θα είναι έντονο όταν περάσει το πρήξιμο από την κορτιζόνη.
(Κόψ' την όσο γρηγορότερα γίνεται
κάνει πολύ κακό στις αρθρώσεις.
Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα, το ξέρω από ανθρώπους με οστεοαρθρίτιδες,
όχι λόγω ηλικίας, αλλά σαν αυτοάνοσο από νεαρή ηλικία,
που το παλεύουν με συμπληρώματα γλυκοζαμίνης - χονδροϊτίνης
και έκοψαν και την κορτιζόνη και τα αντιφλεγμονώδη). 

Μη "σκαλίζεις" τόσο τους ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς ή τις εμμονές
και ρίξ' το στη δράση, αλλιώς δε βρίσκεται η άκρη.




> Κοινωνικη ζωη και ψεμμα? Ναι οκ ,αλλα καλυτερα 
> να μπορεις να ελισεσαι στο ψεμμα παρα στην απομονωση 
> ως κοινωνικο αποβλητο, υπαρχει μεταβολη 
> και αποκει που βιωνα το θαυμασμο πλεον βιωνω την απορριψη,


Αλήθεια, γιατί θέλεις να ελίσσεσαι στο ψέμα;
Καλοπροαίρετα, επειδή είσαι πολύ φορτισμένος- και δικαίως - 
ο θαυμασμός επειδή κάποιος κάνει αθλητισμό
ή είναι στην τάδε σχολή ή έχει το τάδε επάγγελμα με υψηλό status,
είναι "τρίχες".
Και πόσοι αλήθεια έχουν κοινωνικό και οικονομικό status
στην Ελλάδα των 1.700.000 ανέργων 
και τo ένα τρίτο κάτω από το όριο της φτώχειας;
Και είναι αλήθεια ότι οι περισσότεροι από τον περίγυρο την "κάνουν", 
όταν αντιμετωπίζεις σοβαρά οικονομικά ή προβλήματα υγείας.
Αλλά δε θα 'πρεπε να σε νοιάζει καθόλου γι' αυτούς
γιατί σημαίνει ότι είναι σχέσεις επιφανειακές. 
Ψάξε ανθρώπους που είναι στην ίδια θέση με σένα
και τα καταφέρνουν και θα σ' εκτιμούν γι' αυτό που είσαι.
Αλλά πριν, πρέπει να εκτιμήσεις εσύ τον εαυτό σου.
Και μην πρήζεις τη μάνα σου. Συνήθως 
είναι το ένα από τα δύο ή τρία πρόσωπα που σ' όλη σου τη ζωή
θα ενδιαφερθούν για σένα.
Και πιστεύω ότι αν ψάξεις στο internet σε σχετικά forums,
θα βρεις άτομα με παρόμοια προβλήματα και πιο σοβαρά ακόμη,
που θα μπορέσουν να σου πουν πολλές πληροφορίες
επάνω στα πρακτικά προβλήματα υγείας
ή τα ποσοστά αναπηρίας που δικαιούσαι και τα συνταξιοδοτικά
που είναι πολύ σοβαρά και χρειάζονται συνεχές ψάξιμο και επαγρύπνηση 
ιδιαίτερα μετά τους αισχρούς νόμους που έχουν περάσει τώρα τελευταία κ.λπ.
Βάλε το μυαλό σου να δουλέψει και ενεργοποίησε τις δυνάμεις σου
και θα βρεθούν λύσεις. :-)

ΥΓ: Συγγνώμη για το μακροσκελές "σεντόνι"!

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

> @κλειδι σκεψης ...οτι θες -θεωρεις συμβουλευεις-επεξηγεις, δεν θετω κατι σαφες, αν θα επρεπε να δωσω πιο συγκεκριμενη κατευθυνση, διερωτουμαι : ειναι παρανοια να θελω να αυτοκτονησω λογω των παραπανω? εχετε βρεθει σε φαση απολυτης ματαιωσης? 
> προσωπικα ψαχνω να βρω 1 νοημα να συνεχισω και δεν το πετυχαινω...αν θελετε να εξηγεισετε τους λογους που κρατουν εσας στη ζωη επισης μετα χαρας να τους ακουσω..
> τα γραπτα μου ειναι τελειως αδομητα ,δεν εχουν συνοχη απλες σκεψεις αποτυπωμενες αναρχα, εν τελει μονο και που τα γραφω καλο μου κανει,ξαναλεω οτι θες μοιρασου, δεν ανοιξα νημα με στοχο να πετυχω την εξιλεωση μου απο τη ζωη


Ο όρος τρέλα είναι αδόκιμος για μένα.... Για μένα δεν είσαι τρελός ή παρανοϊκός. Λες πως δεν έχεις βρει ως σήμερα έναν επαρκή λόγο για να ζεις. Θεωρώ πως η ίδια η (τυχαία, γενετήσια η ότι άλλο) ευκαιρία για να ζήσεις, να δημιουργήσεις, να αγαπήσεις κ να αγαπηθείς, ακόμη και να πληγωθεις και να πονέσεις είναι επαρκείς λόγοι. Βέβαια πριν 13-14 χρόνια δεν ήταν ούτε για εμένα επαρκείς λόγοι. έχοντας κάνει απόπειρα και έχοντας μείνει 5 μέρες σε κώμα και έχοντας παιδευτεί μετά από αυτό 2-3 χρόνια με την κατάθλιψη στο σήμερα και μιλώντας για αυτά νιώθω καλά και ευγνώμων που ζω. Σαν όλα αυτά να έπρεπε να συμβούν για να καταλάβω κάτι που μου φαινόταν δεδομένο την ίδια την ζωή. Φίλε μου υπάρχουν 1000000000 τρόποι να πεθάνει κάποιος αλλά μόνο ένας να γεννηθεί. Μπορεί σήμερα να είσαι δυστυχής αλλά ο βαθμός της δυστυχίας μας είναι ανάλογος και με τον βαθμό ευτυχίας που μπορεί να βιώσουμε. Αρά κάπου στο αύριο θα είσαι ευτυχισμένος. Βέβαια η θέληση για ζωή και για ευτυχία πηγάζουν από μέσα μας και ελάχιστα εξαρτώνται με τα υλικά αγαθά ή και με εξωτερικούς παράγοντες. Θεωρώ πως θα ήταν καλό να σταματήσεις να κολλάς ετικέτες στον εαυτό σου (πολλά αρνητικά του καταλογίζεις) και να δεις λίγο πέρα από εσένα ...τον εαυτό σου. Αντικειμενικά να δεις το τι καλο και ωφέλιμο έχεις (όλοι έχουμε και από κάτι) και να το φέρεις στην επιφάνεια. Να σκεφτείς το γιατί κρίνεις σκληρά τον εαυτό σου ....
Και για να μην μακρηγορώ η ζωή είναι αυτό που σου συμβαίνει, ενώ ψάχνεις για κάτι άλλο και απλά σκοπός της ζωής είναι μια ζωή με σκοπό.... βρες το σκοπό σου λοιπόν για να ζήσεις θα τα καταφέρεις μιας και ήδη έχεις βρει κάποιους λόγους για να πεθάνεις.... Ο δικός μου λόγος ή σκοπός που ζω είναι πως επέλεξα να νιώθω ευγνωμοσύνη για ότι ζω (και όχι να νιώθω τύχερη και άτυχη) αλλά και να νιώθω ευτυχία για την ζωή μου και να αποδεχτώ και να συμφιλιωθώ με ότι καλό και κακό έχω, με ότι καλό και κακό έπλασε τον εαυτό μου που αγαπώ και σέβομαι πια. Αν το βρίσκεις δύσκολο να είσαι ευγνώμων για οτιδήποτε, κάθισε, κλείσε τα μάτια σου, πάρε μια βαθιά αργή ανάσα και να είσαι ευγνώμων για το οξυγόνο. Κάθε ανάσα που παίρνεις είναι συγχρονισμένη με την τελευταία ανάσα κάποιου άλλου.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

[QUOTE=klants;444454]



*ΑΝΑΖΗΤΩ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ.....Θεωρω την αποφαση μου να αυτοκτονησω ως λογικη αρνηση σε 1 ματαιη ζωη κατωτερου επιπεδου απο την προγραμματισμενη....ΤΙ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΥΣΟΥΡΙΑ? ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟΣ....ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟΣ? ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ Κ#@ΛΟΖΩΗ, ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΝΕ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑΣ? ΝΑΙ, ημουν ευφυης,ΝΑΙ ,ειχα φυσιολογικες σχεσεις με το ετερο φυλλο,ΝΑΙ ειχα κοινωνικη ζωη,ΝΑΙ υπηρχαν ατομα που με θαυμαζαν,ΝΑΙ βρισκομουν σε 1 υψηλο επιππεδο φυσικης καταστασης
*




> *Χμμμμμμμ δεν μου δινει κανενας ομως τους δικους του λογους υπαρξης, η εστω πως τα βγαζει περα με τα δικα του ζορια...Μπηκα εδω μεσα γιατι υποθετω πως τα μελη εχουν φαει κι αυτοι πικρες , το μονο που εχω δει ως τωρα ειναι η προσεγγιση που προσπαθει να μου εμφυσησει και ο ψυχολογος....Α, και ξαναλεω ,ναι δεν εχω αυτοκτονησει για να μην πληγωσω τη μανα μου, ΠΟΣΟ θα με κραταει αυτο στην μιζερη ζωη μου....ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ! ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ*[/I]


Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα...Η αλήθεια είναι ότι διαβάζω 3 φορά το θέμα σου κι ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει.Κάτι κατάλαβα για μερικά πράγματα αλλά δεν ήξερα πως να σου μεταφέρω το σκεπτικό μου για το δικό σου λάθος σκεπτικό.Βλέπω ότι είσαι κάθετος κι απόλυτος στις απόψεις σου κι ότι λες ότι αναφέρουμε ότι και οι ψυχολόγοι.Δηλαδή τι περίμενες?Να βγει κάποιος να σου πει ..''ΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ,Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΙΑ?''.Καταρχήν ψάχνεις υποκατηγορία αυτοκτονίας.Σοβαρέψου.Όσο αφορά την αυτοκτονία,έχω πει πάρα πολλές φορές την άποψή μου και δεν εχω σκοπό να την ξαναπώ για τον λόγο ότι ειμαι 100% κατά,αλλά η αλήθεια που την εκφράζω μπορεί να με βγάλει και ..''υπερ'' αυτής,ενω δεν ισχύει.Οπότε θεωρώ 100% λάθος,τις σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας.Αυτό ήταν για το δεύτερο κομμάτι κι αυτά που είπες για την προσέγγιση του ψυχολόγου....

Για το πρώτο θα σου πω διάφορα,ίσως είναι πολλά,ίσως είναι άσχετα αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου αναφέρω άλλους λόγους από αυτούς που αναφέρθηκαν,γιατί πολύ απλά σου είπα ότι είσαι απόλυτος.
Από το σχολείο,στις μικρές τάξεις ακόμη,διαχωρίζοντε πολλά πράγματα.Διαχωρίζεται η ''κλίση'' του κάθε παιδιού και ο χαρακτήρας του.Όλοι θυμόμαστε μαθητές καλούς,μαθητές άριστους,μαθητές που δεν το είχαν με τα μαθήματα αλλά είχαν κλίση προς τον αθλητισμό και τα σχετικά που δε τα γράφω,αλλά κατάλαβες τι θέλω να πω.
Αυτά τα πράγματα όμως δε σημαίνει ότι δεν αλλάζουν.Για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο.Μιας που μίλησες για αθλητισμό...Ξέρεις πόσα ταλέντα έχουν χαθεί?Ταλέντα που πιστεύαμε όλοι ότι θα πάνε ψηλά.Αλλά τελικά,ήταν οι πρώτοι του χωριού και μόλις ήρθαν στην πόλη είδαν ότι δεν είχαν κάτι εξαιρετικό,ήταν πραγματικά πρώτοι αλλά τελικά μια ατυχία δε τους άφησε να συνεχίσουν,ήταν πραγματικά πρώτοι αλλά από τα υπερβολικά καλά λόγια που άκουγαν επαναπαύτηκαν και το έριξαν ..στα γούστα και έφυγε το τρένο....(και πολλά άλλα ήταν...)...Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό μπορώ να σου πω για άτομα,που ένιωσαν την απορριψη και ότι δε μπορούν να τα καταφέρουν,αλλά τελικά πείσμωσαν και πέτυχαν κι άφησαν πίσω τους ταλαντούχους...ή πολύ απλά πήγαν κόντρα στην ατυχία τους..
Σίγουρα σε μπέρδεψα πολύ αλλά όλο αυτό το άσχετο κείμενο που έγραψα,είναι ότι τίποτα δε μας χαρίζεται και πρέπει να παλέψουμε για να το πετύχουμε.Εντάξει το ταλέντο θα χρειαστεί λίγοτερο,από έναν που δεν είναι,αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι θα ειναι πάντα μπροστά,αν επαναπαυτεί απλά στο ταλέντο του.
Παλι με το ίδιο σκεπτικό μπορώ να σου μιλησω για την ευφυια.Έχω δει (οπως όλοι μας) ευφυείς μαθητές να είναι πολύ πίσω από μέτριους μαθητές γιατί πολύ απλά δεν προσπάθησαν τόσο πολύ όσο οι άλλοι.Θα χρειαζοταν λιγότερο κοπο από τους ''μετριους'' καθώς είχαν ατού την ευφυια τους αλλά δε το εκμεταλεύτηκαν σωστά....Εκεί πάει πάλι,το τιποτα δε μας χαρίζεται και όλα αλλάζουν.......
Κι επειδή μίλησα πολύ για τα σχολικά χρόνια...Ας μιλήσουμε για το τώρα.Τι είναι ευφυια δηλαδή για σένα,που λες ότι ήσουν ευφυής?Ποιος άνθρωπος είναι ευφυής δηλαδή?Ο καλος μαθητής?Γιατί πραγματικά έχω μπερδευτεί κι ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι να γράψω,γιατί έχεις μπερδέψει βασικές έννοιες με το πρόβλημά σου.Αν το πάρουμε έτσι,πολλοί λένε ότι ..ολο αυτό που γίνεται στον κόσμο,είναι ένα καλοστημένο παιχνίδι από καποιους (μη με ρωτησεις ποιους,δεν ασχολούμαι με το θεμα...) οι οποίοι έβαλαν σκοπό να καταστρέψουν τον κόσμο με ένα σχέδιο χρόνων.Κακό για τον κοσμο,αν ισχύει...επίσης κακοί ανθρωποι αν ισχύει...αλλά αν πραγματικά ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο...το λιγότερο που μπορώ να πω για αυτούς είναι,ότι δεν ειναι απλά ευφυείς,αλλά ιδιοφυιες......

Γιατί σε θαύμαζαν και τωρα δε σε θαυμάζουν?Είσαι από τους ανθρώπους που επαναπαύτηκαν ή από τους ανθρώπους της ατυχίας?Αν είσαι από τους πρώτους,γιατί το συζητάς και δεν ρίχνεις φταίξιμο σε σένα αλλά σε όλους τους άλλους?Αν είσαι από τους δεύτερους γιατί δεν βάζεις το πείσμα σου μπροστά,ώστε να αποδείξεις όλα αυτά τα καλα που λες για τον ευατό σου?Εκει θα σε θαυμάζουν νομίζω κι όχι με τη στάση που έχεις τώρα....
Δεν ξέρω κι εγώ μπερδεύτηκα....Αναφέρεις κάπου το τι ήταν αυτό που σε έβαλε σε αυτό το τρυπακι?Μιλάς για ένα πρόβλημα που δεν σε άφησε να συνεχίσεις τον αθλητισμό...Ποιο είναι αυτό?Εκτός αν το ανέφερες και δε το πρόσεξα παρόλο που όπως σου είπα είναι η 3η φορά που διαβάζω το θεμα σου.

Μήπως όλο αυτό που έγραψα,μπορούσα να το πω απλά με την ερώτηση....''Τι έκανες εσύ για όλο αυτο??? ( ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΝΕ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑΣ?) ''

Ίσως είναι το πιο ακαταλαβιστικο ποστ μου,αλλά πραγματικά και χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω διαγνωση,βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο ή του ύψους ή του βάθους,που όταν κάτι δε του πάει καλά,τα παρατάει όλα...Εϊναι γνωστή αντίδραση ανθρώπων που έχουν μεγάλη εντύπωση για τον ευατό τους ή απλά βαδίζουν εκ τους ασφαλούς .....
Δεν θέλω να παρεις ότι αυτά τα λέω με κακία....Ζήτησες ειλικρινείς απαντήσεις....Η απάντησή μου ήταν φιλική...Μην είσαι κακοπροαίρετος στην δουλειά των ψυχολόγων κι ότι δε μπορούν να θεραπεύσουν.Για να το κάνουν,θα πρέπει πρώτα να θέλεις ο ίδιος να θεραπευτείς.Κάτι που μέχρι στιγμής κι όπως φαίνεται δεν είσαι διατεθειμένος να κάνεις.Αλλαξε αυτο και σιγά σιγά θα έρθουν τα άλλα.Βήμα βήμα,μη τα έχεις όλα τόσο μπερδεμένα στο κεφάλι σου.... :)

----------


## μαρκελα

> klants, δεν έχω καταλάβει πόσο κινητικός είσαι.
> 0k, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τον αθλητισμό που έκανες πριν
> λόγω προβλήματος στα γόνατα.
> Δεν ξέρω την έκταση του προβλήματος,
> αλλά επειδή κι εγώ πριν τρία χρόνια έκανα 40 χιλιόμετρα
> με το ποδήλατο στον καύσωνα
> - αν και είμαι 50 χρονών -
> μετά από ρήξη μηνίσκου και χονδροπάθεια επιγονατίδας
> είπα "αντίο" σε όλ' αυτά,
> ...


Συμφωνώ, ότι μερικά θέματα δεν θάπρεπε να παραμένουν... αλλά αυτό εδώ το ενθαρρυντικό ποστ, αξίζει συγχαρητήρια, αφού και οπτικές διεξόδου δίνει και
αξία στο άτομο, αλλά και ελπίδα για να συνεχίσει τον καθημερινό αγώνα. Μπράβο! :-)

----------


## nikprik

http://9gag.com/gag/ajr0xbR

----------


## Αναζητηση

*"Θέλω να αυτοκτονήσω"
ίσον
Θέλω να ζήσω
Προσέξτε με
Δεν αντέχω στη γωνία
Θέλω ν' αγαπήσω και ν' αγαπηθώ
ΚΡΑΥΓΗ...*

----------


## Αναζητηση

ζήσε, σου αξίζει, έστω κι αν ακούγεται τυπικό κλισε... δες έναν ειδιικό και μάθε τη ζωή ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ, απο ό,τι εισαι τώρα.

----------


## vagpap

------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

